# Male guppy has tumor?



## TKDgirl2456 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post on this site, so I will try to include as much info as I can. I have a 5 gallon tank with 5 male guppies in it and one of my guppies isn't doing so well. He has a bump growing on his stomach and I'm beginning to think the worst. I don't have a kit to test my water params, but I can tell you I use AquaSafe to cleanse the water of chlorine, etc and add aquarium salt each time I add more water. The current water temp is 78F. My sick guppy is in a quarantine tank. Here are two pictures.



















The green at the bottom of the tank was my attempt at feeding him shelled cooked peas. He nibbled a bit last night, but hasn't eaten much today. I didn't want to clean up the left over food because I know it stresses him out. 

Has anyone ever seen this before on their guppies and what did they do to make it better/make him more comfortable if he did pass? I'm starting to get worried that it will burst open - any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

It looks bad. If it were my fish I would euthanize it immediately. I think a tumor is the best case scenario. Worst case would be parasites, though I don't know if that's a possibility or not. As far as I know, parasites are not so well defined like that. I'm sorry but I wouldn't even know what direction to point you in to treat this. Maybe someone else will.


----------

